# Does anybody still run HO trains the old-fashioned way?



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Last night I was running my nice little Erie freight train (FA-1 with seven tank cars and a caboose) around my 4x8 oval of track, and it was such a nostalgic experience for me, just like when I did the same thing as a teen in the 60s.

It got me to wondering - does anybody still run their HO trains the old-school way, that is with just a power pack, or does everyone in the hobby today have that complicated DCC stuff?

I figured other folks with tiny layouts like mine might still be running “old-school”? Anyways, it still gives me the thrill.

LIH


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Lost, first thing is that DCC isn't complicated. It's easier than DC *IF* you have more than just an oval. With an oval it's equally simple in both DC and DCC.

Second, there are a number of folks here who run plain DC in all the scales. I'm sure some will chime in here.

Third, you have a very nice layout there! :appl:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Complicated DCC stuff?

What's complicated is having a DC layout with more blocks than Lego set and all of the switches to go with it.

Not to mention the miles of wiring to tie it all together. Oh, and don't forget the spaggetti bowl of wire for all of the turnouts too.

But no, I don't use analog DC anymore. I like being able to run five trains at once independently from a single cab control without separating block sections.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

From my readings over the recent years around several fora, approximately 40-60% of all people in the toy trains hobby, regardless of scale, are operating in DC. Maybe only some of the time, and they may have the odd DCC loco with sound, but they're essentially still using DC. This is today. When I returned to the hobby in 2005, DCC users were in a small minority.

Once I understood the capabilities of DCC, and because I was new to the hobby after 40 years away, I elected to dive into DCC. It was a bit of a stretch to work it all out, but now it's straightforward. If you can figure out how to wire blocks and all them switches, DCC is like making a PBJ sandwich.

Even so, I encourage everyone to find joy in this hobby any way they can, and as they darned well choose to do it. Find those lovely memories and moments however they can be captured once more. If that is in a 40 year old train set that still works, so be it, and more power to you.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

My HO and OO stuff is all DC. If I ever get back into those scale and build a layout, I will likely stay with straight DC.

I know about the advantages of DCC but I personally don’t feel the need to have it. I really don’t care for sound in my locos. My last last HO layout was fairly large. I could run two trains on a double track main, another on a branch and a fourth in the yard complex. That was more than I really needed as I just run trains by myself. 

Tom


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Some good arguments on both sides! I never took the time to read up on DCC, but what I did read about it sounded complicated to me. But the key is, I am still basically tinkering with my old layout from back in the day, and I have exactly ONE line to worry about!

I’m glad to hear there are other still DC holdouts, though.

And I agree about the wiring mess with DC. Another layout started in the mid-60s, which never got finished, had several tracks and sidings and whatnot, and the wiring for that got a little messy. Luckily, my dad did all the heavy thinking on that one!

I’m sure DCC is one of those things where once you get the hang of it, you never go back. Guess I’m just stuck in the past. But it tickles me how I still get the same thrill I did way back when...


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I have over 30 locos and only two are DCC/ sound. An MRC Tech 6 Sound Controller runs them, but at the push of a button it controls my DC models as well. 
This seems to work fine because my grandsons love the sound engines.

Just do what makes you happy. There are no rules in model railroading except physics and electrical ones.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, mine isn't HO, but I like to run my O-Gauge conventional, not with digital control, just the way my Dad taught me in 1953. Works fine for me.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

We have several HO engines that we still run on DC. We have DCC also, but enjoy the older DC steamers.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I have 35 locomotives, all DC, and I love 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LostInHoboken said:


> Some good arguments on both sides! I never took the time to read up on DCC, but what I did read about it sounded complicated to me. But the key is, I am still basically tinkering with my old layout from back in the day, and I have exactly ONE line to worry about!
> 
> I’m glad to hear there are other still DC holdouts, though.
> 
> ...


There's nothing henerently right or wrong, or better or worse, about either DC or DCC. The only mistake you can really make here is to decide that DCC is just too complicated and not even give it a look.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have about the same number between US HO, German HO and British OO. Out of all of them, one, a Roco US Military 2-8-0, has DCC, but it is dual mode. 

It would be quite an undertaking to convert everything, especially my older Roco stuff...

Tom


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm still old fashioned DC, one throttle. 
But my new turntable/roundhouse module with 10+ blocks is screaming for DCC!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

We run DC only.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I run my American Flyer layout the old fashion way as well.... sort of. I built my layout sticking to 100% Gilbert American Flyer pieces and parts primarily out of nostalgia from my childhood. Since I have a large around the walls layout and had to walk around a lot, I adapted Lionel's TMCC to my 60 year old engines. DC control is the basis but I do have a hand held controller from which I can control most all operations plus run more than one train. While not DCC it is neither 100% transformer controlled either although I could. The TMCC for my 60 year old, original engines acts just like a transformer, controlling the track power only. This set up does save a lot of walking which was my main reason for doing it in the first place. My engines are not TMCC modernized at all nor do they need to be. 

Kenny


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

prrfan said:


> I have over 30 locos and only two are DCC/ sound. An MRC Tech 6 Sound Controller runs them, but at the push of a button it controls my DC models as well.
> This seems to work fine because my grandsons love the sound engines.
> 
> Just do what makes you happy. There are no rules in model railroading except physics and electrical ones.


Good to hear!

I’m still working on those physics rules...


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> I have 35 locomotives, all DC, and I love 'em! :thumbsup:


Excellent!


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> There's nothing henerently right or wrong, or better or worse, about either DC or DCC. The only mistake you can really make here is to decide that DCC is just too complicated and not even give it a look.


I think I’ve already done that. Looks hard to me. But my tiny layout doesn’t really lend itself. I’ll leave DCC to the hobby pros...


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Krieglok said:


> I have about the same number between US HO, German HO and British OO. Out of all of them, one, a Roco US Military 2-8-0, has DCC, but it is dual mode.
> 
> It would be quite an undertaking to convert everything, especially my older Roco stuff...


That’s the other thing - conversion of locos. I actually do have one DCC loco, which I bought at a train show a few years ago. But it’s running the old way, I just bought it for the Erie paint scheme.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

first layout was DC,
second was DCC, 

DCC is a lot easier, a little more money for decoders though ..


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

AFGP9 said:


> I run my American Flyer layout the old fashion way as well.... sort of. I built my layout sticking to 100% Gilbert American Flyer pieces and parts primarily out of nostalgia from my childhood. Since I have a large around the walls layout and had to walk around a lot, I adapted Lionel's TMCC to my 60 year old engines. DC control is the basis but I do have a hand held controller from which I can control most all operations plus run more than one train. While not DCC it is neither 100% transformer controlled either although I could. The TMCC for my 60 year old, original engines acts just like a transformer, controlling the track power only. This set up does save a lot of walking which was my main reason for doing it in the first place. My engines are not TMCC modernized at all nor do they need to be.


Oh, American Flyer is the best! A friend had a great S gauge layout in the mid-60s, and I wanted to model that scale so badly. Glad to see there are some folks keeping that incredible brand alive. And yes, vintage trains must be run in vintage mode!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I only have space for a shelf layout 17' x 1.5'. I'm using Unitrack with power routing switches so it runs with a DC power pack and no need for wiring the switches.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

After a 40-year break from the model trains, when I decided to build a new layout, it was dcc from the get-go.

Even though the layout is not large (4x8 with an L-shaped extension for a yard), I simply could not do what I do with it using dc. DCC, however, makes it easy.

If the dcc system _wasn't_ "easy", I couldn't have done it!

I can run 2 engines at once, sometimes 3 for a short period. I normally run 4 or 5 different locos during an operating session (usually 20-30 mins, 3 times a day).

I picked the Roco z21 system, which made it easy. I doubt I could have gotten as far as I have using anything else. The Roco graphical display (which runs on just about any smartphone or tablet) makes the interface "simple", but retains a considerable amount of "programming power" underneath -- unlike some other systems which offer a similar graphical interface but leave some of the "underlying stuff" out.

It's time to go run it right now!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

LostInHoboken said:


> I think I’ve already done that. Looks hard to me. But my tiny layout doesn’t really lend itself. I’ll leave DCC to the hobby pros...


If you looked and decided it was too hard, you didn't look hard enough.

Unnecessary for your needs, maybe, so as not to justify the extra expense, but too hard, that's a stretch.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

People are afraid or apprehensive of what they don't understand. DCC systems, firearms, computers, smart phones, etc., etc.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

I have some engines that aren't or can't be converted to DCC so my layout is wired for DC/DCC control...just not both at once


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes, me I am running some trains in DC only as long as I don't have an idea how to equip these locos with DCC decoders but until then I run it onto a seperate section of my layout.

I still own nearly 40 Engines and not all are equiped with DCC decoders that will take some more time.

Specially some H0n30 Engines aren't equiped with DCC decoders, so I run them on DC only.

DCC is the future technology I don't close my eyes for it, but until I would have changed onto DCC only, I do run trains with DC and DCC.

Ya Ingo


----------



## Diesel Fuel (Apr 10, 2018)

Old school.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Old school. got an engine I didn't know, used and owner didn't specify, was dcc...learned really fast.


----------



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

I live in a one bedroom apartment and have a scenicked loop of N scale track. Not enough to justify DCC since sound isn’t an important requirement. There is a two track yard and a long passing siding. 

However, I have many IR detectors between the rails. I run the railroad with an Arduino that has a 5A motor driver shield. My code controls servo-based switch motors and track signals. I can flick a switch, and the railroad runs in demo mode. Track switches, passing tracks, train direction and speed are all controlled by the programmed microprocessor. Flick the switch back and I control the train. 

So, the value of DCC depends on your layout and it’s objectives.


----------



## HO_Guy (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi: LostinHoboken - Sounds like you have been around HO trains for awhile. I just posted a question about some Items I'm trying to sell on eBay. The link is in the Market Place, for sale eBay.I would appreciate any help you can offer. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

I plan to; for I've acquired an older Marklin set, but will need a transformer for the US market.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Toy train hobby said:


> I plan to; for I've acquired an older Marklin set, but will need a transformer for the US market.
> 
> View attachment 514642


The old blue Märklin Transformers using 220 V ~ AC +/- 5 % as input power.

In Germany the public power changed alleeady to 230 V ~ AC +/- 10 % as input power.

The old blue transformers may be used on own risk in germany.

If your house would burn down by identified old electric transformer than maybe your fire insurance will not pay for it.

Look onto the transformer, there are symbols of the output power.
It should be 0 Volts up to 18 Volts - AC power the drirectiin switching impulse has got around 22 Volts up to 24 Volts ~ AC power.
For house electic wiring or turnout switching are used 16 Volts ~ AC power in general.

Look maybe for a Lionel Transformer of 0 Scale, I am not sure but used not Lionael in 0 Gauge AC Power to the tracks, too?


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks; I do intend to replace the transformer...

www.reynaulds.com/products/Marklin/6646.aspx


----------



## rjent (Jan 7, 2017)

LostInHoboken said:


> Last night I was running my nice little Erie freight train (FA-1 with seven tank cars and a caboose) around my 4x8 oval of track, and it was such a nostalgic experience for me, just like when I did the same thing as a teen in the 60s.
> 
> It got me to wondering - does anybody still run their HO trains the old-school way, that is with just a power pack, or does everyone in the hobby today have that complicated DCC stuff?
> 
> ...


DC all the way. Just can't buy into the DCC concept. I run a 4x8 layout two track just to have something to run. I am building a large layout and have spent 2 or 3 years designing and deciding (much harder that I thought LOL) and it will be DC as well. I have run some friends DCC stuff and it is interestig, but just not what I want.

It's all fun!


----------



## dalehenigman (Aug 21, 2014)

I still run DC. I don't have a layout of my own but instead use a club layout. It's basically set up so one can plug in DC or DCC. I'm not into operation that much to spend the money for DCC stuff. I can run one train just fine. One neat thing is I can run a hundred car train and switch the back end of it in and out of the yard. I've got the engines and the cars tuned up. I run Athearn blue box and Scaletrains engines comfortably together. I can DPU also. Just gotta match the engines that work together well. For headlights I just put a bridge rectifier in-line between the pickup and the motor. This loses 1-1/2 volt. I rob that 1-1/2 to run 1.5v 30ma 1.4mm o.d clear lamps. Lamp part no. is 18C0310.


----------



## grm1227 (Jul 8, 2019)

*comlpex oval*

I have a basement 33 ft by 40 ft, with 54 in radius on the tight curves and my passenger trains look good. It is an oval wrapped around the out side, the an S shape in the center.


----------

